# Why does this forum take so long to open a page



## Pudsey_Bear

I can go anywhere else, and to any other forum and the pages will load more or less instantly, but MHF is now taking minutes to open a page from a email link, I tried to open two threads from links last night, I opened my laptop about 10 minutes ago and they still hadn't loaded when I started to write this post.

I know that some VS staff do cafe but as a company I am confident they are just winding it down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Also if following a thread, I'll click the next page number, it will open the page, but then hang at the first post, with the indicator going round and round, so I'll get bored waiting and go to another page which may or may not open properly.

As I write this I'm waiting for the Ducato heater thread to open page three, hence this post, it is still opening.


ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still waiting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And waiting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why is it taking so long to open a page


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There are only 23 posts in the thread, I can read post #21 , and the header of #22 , but I can't scroll down as the blasted thing is still loading.

Been waiting since 08:13, now 08:21 this is a joke forum.


----------



## dghr272

So far working fine in terms of load speed on a site wifi using Safari on iPad Kev.

Agree there's an issue with numbering and posting delays.

Terry


----------



## Drew

No problems here in Glorious Dorset, fast and furious.

My only problem is the Pop Up window asking me to agree with their advertising policy. I get this every time I open up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Odd, I don't see how it can be a problem at my end though, everything else is working at normal speed IE fast as hell.

Speed check done just now. as you can see, I have an outstandingly fast connection with Virgin.
@Drew, yes I am getting that sill add thing now and then, but not every time.


----------



## barryd

Seems ok at the moment but I agree with Kev, this site is not healthy. Dont forget you can email VS who generally respond pretty quickly if the site is down or experiencing problems at [email protected]

Ive had to email them regularly when threads go out of sync with the last pages not being displayed. Ive been quizzing them about a permanent fix for this for a while.

I hope your wrong Kev about them winding this site down but it certainly needs attention.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know I could email them, but frankly why should I, they should be keeping a close eye on their investment, 10 forums to 1 person would hardly stretch them, Phil manages to keep his much busier and less remunerated forums running sweet, you and I manage it, Jim seems to managed it too, so why can't VS, bigger is definitely not better if they are in charge.


----------



## barryd

Well you have answered your own question kind of. A forum needs to be run by a dedicated person. To be fair if Fruitcakes falls over somebody else will fix it as the software is owned by Proboards and I just do a bit of maintenance or bolt stuff on as and when. Its pretty reliable except for the angry blue bear at times which most people including myself have come to see as a bit of a treat when he makes an appearance.

Our server error message is customised now though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Well you have answered your own question kind of. A forum needs to be run by a dedicated person. To be fair if Fruitcakes falls over somebody else will fix it as the software is owned by Proboards and I just do a bit of maintenance or bolt stuff on as and when. Its pretty reliable except for the angry blue bear at times which most people including myself have come to see as a bit of a treat when he makes an appearance.
> 
> Our server error message is customised now though.


Ta muchly


----------



## Drew

My speeds Kev, normal Carbon Fibre, computer on WiFi.

*Ping 27Ms - Download 34.43 Mbps - Upload 16.06 Mbps*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was just showing off Drew, 3 screenshots here 20 seconds between them, but also note the actual screen is just hanging there not opening further, if I press the X to the left of the URL then refresh it will sometimes open up fully, but more often than not it stays as pictured for ages.

Speed test just now, I expected it to be much slower at this time of the day, but there is no industry or commerce on this spur line, just old farts in bungalows


----------



## Drew

*" just old farts in bungalows"*

WE ARE THE SAME KEV, JUST A LOT OLDER.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm attaching some more screenshots for VS to see, time stamp goes over two minutes and pages still not fully loaded.

Limit of pictures reached, but it shows the problem exists.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The only way I can get onto any post or emailed thread link now is by following the link, then stopping the thread opening then clicking refresh it then opens, if this continues I will unsubscribe from all threads and just stay on the other sites, VS has had years to make this site work properly, but it never does for more than a few weeks.


----------



## Drew

Still no problems here Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wonder if it is a Google or Windows thing, but it should by now be compatible with both, they being the world most common combination.

I still have to stop it loading and then refresh to get ANY page up.

Has anyone reported this thread?


----------



## barryd

Its clunky but not that clunky for me Kev. Have you tried different browsers?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No and I don't intend to Barry, it will either work on win 10 with chrome or it can die, I have stuck with this ailing mess for long enough, it is way beyond time that they fixed it.


----------



## Matchlock

Works fine for me in both Firefox and Chrome on Win 7 and Win 10, think you need to look closer at your end.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Matchlock said:


> Works fine for me in both Firefox and Chrome on Win 7 and Win 10, think you need to look closer at your end.


I would if I knew how Barry, I've not got anything special going on, it's not a blocked site etc, so it should just work.

Hmm, it shouldn't make any difference, but I might try clearing my cookies, not more than a week since I did it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nope, just the same.


----------



## Drew

Have you another computer or even an iPad you could try?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good point Drew, I'll jsut try on me phone


----------



## barryd

Thats why I suggested a different browser but a different device is an even better test.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Opens fine on me telling bone ???

Just opened it on my laptop and look at this, not noticed it before, might be a clue to the problem I seem to be having, see arrowed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Also when I do get it to open it always hangs, like this it wouldn't scroll down, until I clicked the X and refreshed it, as I've said any other other website is fine, forum or not, only MHF giving me a problem.


----------



## Matchlock

Pretty sure it is a problem with your PC.
I use my Win 7 PC for banking with Firefox, a couple of months ago Firefox prevented me from logging on to my bank due to a security problem with its website, spoke to the bank but they could not resolve it.
Tried Chrome and it worked.
I have a new laptop that came with Win 10 and Chrome and that worked, loaded Firefox onto it and that also worked so it is a problem with Firefox on my PC, only affects my banking website.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's all very odd to me.


----------



## barryd

The problem is compounded by the fact that the site is all over the place and it does seem odd that its only this site thats causing you a problem yet its ok for most people and on your phone. Could be an issue with this site thats causing a problem with an issue on your browser or laptop. Maybe a certificate or a cookie or something that your browser or AV does not like. Could be anything. Did you try all the different browsers on your laptop? Its a case of elimination really. Try a different browser, Try temporarily disabling stuff like extensions (Ad block) or your anti virus (Remember to turn it back on again).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

iPad 4 not happy either just keeps saying took to long to open, that's via Gmail, and chrome too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nope, just the same with a blocker off.


----------



## VS_Admin

can you tell me what all the other extensions are? I see adblock, dropbox, skype, and ones I don't recognize. 

Lee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi Lee

Easier to do a screenshot of the extensions.

Zen mate is one known to cause issues so is turned off until I need it.


----------



## barryd

Turn em all off. See if its better, turn them on one at a time if it is.

EDIT: Just to add that post above took at least 5 seconds to post. Ive also had emails in reply to the sitedown email address for VS admitting there are problems with the server this site is on so as said it could be a combination of issues on your PC and tablet and issues with this site and server.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There's deffo an issue somewhere, but I have turned them off as suggested Barry, lets see what occurs.


----------



## VS_Admin

What was the outcome? Any improvements?

Ed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No just the same Ed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still the same, I turned all the extensions back on as it made no difference.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still no change here, I've cleared cookies, rebooted, virus & malware checked, turned off extensions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've kept off here all day, I reported my last post and it is still the same.


----------



## Drew

Why only you Kev? Surely there must be a reason.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No idea Drew, but it's a pain in the rear mate, VS should have a clue what the combinations are to bring the results I reported.


----------



## VS_Admin

As Barry mentioned in #38 , we are having server issues with slowness.
It's not just this site but several sites.
As for last page issue, grab me the link here and I'll see if I can get it fixed.

Sorry for the inconvenience,

Ed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can cope with slowness, and have been for years on MHF, this is a failure to actually load a page no matter how long I wait, if I psot a reply or a nw thread it just sits there, I have to X and refresh it, even going to the next page I have to click the X then refresh, sometimes it will only load half a page and I have to refresh again, I stress that this is only on MHF, I have a very ast connection, on a i5 Acer laptop, no malware or viruses.

Is this why it's £12.50 for life now, because that's how slow it has become.


----------



## barryd

Cant remember Kev but did you try all the different browsers? Chrome, Edge, Firefox etc. Is it the same in all?


----------



## Penquin

VS_Admin said:


> As Barry mentioned in #38 , we are having server issues with slowness.
> It's not just this site but several sites.
> As for last page issue, grab me the link here and I'll see if I can get it fixed.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience,
> 
> Ed


The last page issues have been reported repeatedly - grabbing a screenshot is impossible because you cannot GET to the last page even though the "Active Topics" page indicates that it is there and indeed often you KNOW it should be there because you have made the post and it has vanished.......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Cant remember Kev but did you try all the different browsers? Chrome, Edge, Firefox etc. Is it the same in all?


No I don't use them Barry so never have them on the PC, do you mean to load them and try them only?


----------



## VS_Admin

Penquin said:


> The last page issues have been reported repeatedly - grabbing a screenshot is impossible because you cannot GET to the last page even though the "Active Topics" page indicates that it is there and indeed often you KNOW it should be there because you have made the post and it has vanished.......


There is a temporary fix on our end that will fix the last page issue.
I'll just need the first page of the thread and I can get the thread running.

Ed


----------



## barryd

From your screen shot it looks like you are using Chrome Kev so try Edge. Its built into Windows 10 or download Firefox and try that. If they are super fast then your issue is Chrome.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll give edge a go, crap though innit, dunno about FF never used it.


----------



## barryd

Dont bother with Firefox. If its the same in Edge its not just browser related but if its fast then it is and Chrome could be "part" of the issue.


----------



## pete4x4

I find Firefox far faster than Chrome which is faster than Edge.


----------



## Penquin

VS_Admin said:


> *There is a temporary fix on our end that will fix the last page issue.*
> I'll just need the first page of the thread and I can get the thread running.
> 
> Ed


Sorry tried to post this earlier but battery died.......

This problem seems to affect virtually any and every thread at times so here's a question from a web page operation numpty......

If there is a temporary fix can that not be applied to ALL threads as the problem seems widespread and must suggest a more deep-seated issue and then made permanent?

Just asking 'cos I do not understand such things but if my car had a problem and there was a temporary fix I would be looking to see if it could be made permanent.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Okay this is Edge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Test post in Edge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well it at least works on edge, not keen on it, never have been, and having to have another browser just to use MHF is pants.

I'll pop in from time to time to see if VS has bothered to fix it.

I'll be on a working forum if anyone wants me https://www.motorhomeowners.org/latest

You're all welcome BTW.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well it at least works on edge, not keen on it, never have been, and having to have another browser just to use MHF is pants.
> 
> I'll pop in from time to time to see if VS has bothered to fix it.
> 
> I'll be on a working forum if anyone wants me https://www.motorhomeowners.org/latest
> 
> You're all welcome BTW.


you could always try a default reset or even a reinstall of Chrome then Kev. https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en-GB

Just bear in mind stuff like passwords, bookmarks, extensions etc especially if you uninstall and reinstall it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm a bit ahead of you I did a gmail reset as it was deleting all my emails after 7 days, seems to be ok now, I've reinstalled chrome before, and you don't lose anything so I'll give that a go.

As an example I tried to open this thread this morning, as usual it hung, so I did a screen shot, went to make a brew, came back and it still hadn't loaded so took another to get the time stamp.


They're only 4 minutes apart, but I had over an hour yesterday when I opened one then got a visitor, still not open when they left.


----------



## barryd

Its got to be Chrome then I think. A reset might do it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seems not Barry, I just removed reinstalled Chrome and it's just the same.


----------



## barryd

Was that a full uninstall and re-install or just a reset?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Control panel>programs and features>chrome>uninstall>Edge>Google Chrome full install.


----------



## VS_Admin

the issue with likely with the server itself. for now we can only fix the threads as they get reported. 

Lee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

VS_Admin said:


> the issue with likely with the server itself. for now we can only fix the threads as they get reported.
> 
> Lee


You better get some help then Lee as it is happening on all threads for me, and this morning it happened on my Samsung Tab 4, the salt therapy thread would not open at all.

Is there any danger of this forum ever running correctly fro more than a day.


----------



## dghr272

Try your iPad Kev and see if it's the same, no issues opening any thread on iPad 4 with Safari for me.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I did already Terry, but I use Chrome on there too not Safari, but I'll give it a go now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seems to work on the iPad 4 with chrome.


----------



## VS_Admin

is there anything different from the other browsers that you use? 

Lee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No Lee, I stick with Chrome as it has always been compatible with everything I do on a PC, except this wonky forum, last time I had an issue Kyle sorted it out quickly, but that was a long time ago and a different problem.


----------



## peribro

In the last 3 days or so I've experienced similar problems with pages taking an age to load - Chrome on a W10 PC. I've changed nothing on the PC and had no issues with other sites.

In fact it was so slow earlier I switched to Firefox which was very fast. I tried disabling Adblock in Chrome but that made no difference. I'm now back using Chrome again and it's OK at the moment.


----------



## peribro

Painfully slow loading pages again - this time using Chrome on a Chromebook.

I'm seeing a message about trying to connect to fundingchoices.google.com which presumably the site is attempting to do as I have Adblock enabled.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It is now so bad, unless I get an email notification, I don't even bother with facts anymore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just tried it on Lizs laptop, which is Win7 & Chrome, still slow to load, but at least it does load eventually, unlike mine which never does unless I stop it and refresh the screen, I've had post trying to open for THREE DAYS now.


----------



## VS_Admin

Most I can do on my end is to send this up to the techs.
Are you hanging on anything particular such as "waiting for forums.motorhomefacts.com..."?

Ed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Every thread, and usually when posting replies.


----------



## peribro

It's all over the place. Sometimes no delays at all (like now), other times it dies when opening a thread and very often dies when posting replies. Other times it's fine. 

It's not at my end - very fast fibre and everything else is good. It's a Chrome issue of some sort I guess and possibly to do with Adblock, GDPR and the various permissions that you've tried to put around it. I'm guessing though but it was OK until pretty recently and at about the same time as I was asked to give my consent to, I think, GDPR requirements.


----------



## barryd

Ive noticed a few replies (posts) recently take 5-10 seconds, its definitely clunky


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

@VS_Admin

If you would like to do this 1 to 1 on the phone we might get the better of it, if you PM me for my number we can perhaps go through the problem as I seem to be getting different problems than others are seeing.


----------



## Penquin

I have e-mailed Phil @ VS but no response yet - MHF does not seem to complete loading unless I open it as a new tab and just whirs.....

this is sudden and seems to be delayed loading something labelled "p.cpx.to" or something about financing google.....

It only occurs on MHF everything else loads properly and quickly.... I am on an excellent broadband using Win 7 and Chrome.....


----------



## peribro

I now find that quite often I have to stop the page loading (because it can't do it) and then reload it. That usually works but not always.


----------



## barryd

I have also had a page not finish loading this morning. Had to go back and reload it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

peribro said:


> I now find that quite often I have to stop the page loading (because it can't do it) and then reload it. That usually works but not always.


Exactly what I have been describing since the OP Peter.

I just noticed this too


----------



## KeithChesterfield

My pages are loading very well but (there's always a but) when trying to 'Login' it remembers my name but not my password.

It shows a password (in dots) but it's not the right password - I have to remove the 'dots' and type in the correct password - should it show my name and correct password - 'Remember me' has been ticked.

And in the real World....... I inadvertently missed National Punctuation Day yesterday - did any of you manage to celebrate the event ?


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

KeithChesterfield said:


> My pages are loading very well but (there's always a but) when trying to 'Login' it remembers my name but not my password.
> 
> It shows a password (in dots) but it's not the right password - I have to remove the 'dots' and type in the correct password - should it show my name and correct password - 'Remember me' has been ticked.
> 
> And in the real World....... I inadvertently missed National Punctuation Day yesterday - did any of you manage to celebrate the event ?
> 
> :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


If you're on Google, if it is remembering your password (but you are certain you know it) delete MHF from the list, (Google>settings, then search for Password) then log on to MHF with the right password and when it asks to save it, click yes and it should be sorted.

I just got this at the bottom of the screen, different to last time.


----------



## Penquin

Trying to get in on IE and failng totally - the Captcha way of proving I am not a robot does not work....

have e-mailed and had no response yet.....

Really fed up with what is happening

When will they sort things out that have been reported to them?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wouldn't hold your breath Dave


----------



## barryd

I would give up on IE if I were you Dave now although you could try running it in compatibility mode I think.

This problem with the pages not loading is happening nearly all the time for me today. I posted just now and it accepted it but did not load the page with my post. I had to hit the back button several times and then go to the last page to view and check it.

Im also running Chrome but its fine everywhere else and has been ok(ish) on here until recently.


----------



## barryd

Just did it again posting that above. It posts but there is just a blank screen and the waiting for motorhomefacts at the bottom right. It was like that for about 30 seconds or so and there is no refresh button until you press escape to stop the page loading.


----------



## barryd

Worked perfectly that time. Its intermittent (for me at least).


----------



## Penquin

I left it running on Chrome just to see if it would load and after 2 HOURS it was no further forward.... the ONLY way is to close that tab and open another one - you get one chance on that before it jams up again - it's ONLY MHF and is really frustrating - particularly as they do not answer e-mails either........

Almost enough to make me give up - but I would miss Gemmy's well constructed insults and that would be a shame (but don't tell him that please).......


----------



## rogerblack

Slow as a very slow thing here . . .


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Thanks Pudsy - working like a treat when logging in after your advice.


----------



## Penquin

Still no progress and no response from e-mail to VS

What a waste of time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

MHF = Massive Horrendous Failure or ...


----------



## barryd

What address are you emailing VS on Dave? I find that I get pretty quick results from emailing [email protected] although technically the site isnt down its just fubared.

You shouldnt have to open a new tab in Chrome if it stops loading either. Just hit escape then refresh. Sometimes pays to copy your post as well before you post it.

My Chrome is still playing up just with FACTS so ive switched to Firefox. Will see how that goes but there is clearly an issue with this site and Chrome. I dont think we can say its just Kevs PC any more.

EDIT: The above took 15 seconds to post in Firefox.


----------



## billybilbo

*Why does this forum take so long*

This forum is rubbish . I would like to thank Barryd and Pudsey Bear for all there help but it still is no better.The forum has had problems before but this seems to have being going on for weeks and no one seems to be able to resolve it:frown2:This is the only forum that I am having problems with.Maybe I should ask for my money back.:smile2:


----------



## pete4x4

I'm not seeing any of this using Firefox. It loads really quick. It's a really strange fault.


----------



## peribro

barryd said:


> Sometimes pays to copy your post as well before you post it.


I'm now routinely having to copy my posts as you don't know when the site is going to "die" on you. It's happened a couple of times that I've lost posts and had to re-do them - or just forget about them.

It's now becoming a chore to log on here and to read and send posts. Not a way to run a site I'm afraid.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Okay enough, everyone over to Owners for pint


----------



## barryd

Do you have a Brexit thread?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No!! and no one on there wants one, it would be deleted ASAP, they could go onto FC too of course, do you have one on there?


----------



## VS_Admin

Site was lightning quick for me on Chrome/Win10. Anyone still having a load issue today?

_ JB


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No!! and no one on there wants one, it would be deleted ASAP, they could go onto FC too of course, do you have one on there?


Yeah we've had loads. Always a right good punch up although these days its just Brexit jokes which the whole thing is of course.  Nobody really falls out over it, they are all mad anyway.

No subs bar then Kev? Wheres the fun in that?


----------



## Kaytutt

VS_Admin said:


> Site was lightning quick for me on Chrome/Win10. Anyone still having a load issue today?
> 
> _ JB


Painfuly slow on Firefox/Win 10 tonight, not usually this slow for me


----------



## Penquin

VS_Admin said:


> Site was lightning quick for me on Chrome/Win10. Anyone still having a load issue today?
> 
> _ JB


YES exactly as I said it simply does not load on Win 7 - neither have I had any response to the 2 e-mails that I have sent in I am beginning to get more than a little fed up with what is going on as absolutely NO HELP seems to be being offered.

Is that normal for VS? If so I suspect my future may well lay elsewhere after 13 years.......

In order to get on I have to open a new tab each time and if I reply (like this) I cannot see the post on that tab but have to close it and start another it seems to be slowed down by some script as indicated before by me and others;

"waiting for s.cpx.to......"

Perhaps someone in VS might like to look into what is happening and do it rapidly. :frown2::frown2:


----------



## barryd

Ive emailed the sitedown address just now. Is that what you used Dave?


----------



## jiwawa

KeithChesterfield said:


> It shows a password (in dots) but it's not the right password....


I think it's been like this forever Keith.

I don't think the pre-filled password has anything to do with you.

Always delete n do your own thing.


----------



## aldra

Where are the posts vanishing to?.

There one minute and then gone, weird 

Sandra


----------



## pete4x4

It seems to be an issue on other VS forums as well so I suspect its the server farm it sits on but its weird because it doesnt effect everyone.
It appears to be to do with ads and seems to be the price for a free forum but it must suck big time if you efffected.
I had a DNS lookup issue on the site for a while but resolved that by changing my DNS server lookup ip address on Plus.net.
I wonder if this problem your all having is related.


----------



## Penquin

In other words there are numerous problems at present;

1. it indicates a last post but that cannot be found

2. the pages do not load in many cases or at the same rate as a paralysed snail with it's foot in a plaster cast

3. the password that it indicates cannot be shown and bears no resemblance to the real one even though Fort Knox is involved in their formation

4. requests for a new password are ignored - presumably because the staff do not believe anyone would wish to stay

5. the old site remains inaccessible to many and is about as accessible as Alpha Centuri

6. Posts appear and disappear seemingly at random although perhaps they may be found on Alpha Centuri.....

7. e-mails to Phil @ VS are totally ignored from my experience (twice so far - maybe [email protected] is the wrong address to use but that's the one I have (and now you do too....)

I am sure others may care to add to that short list........ but don't hold your breath at the likely chance of getting a response - I think I am on his "ignore" list........


----------



## HurricaneSmith

- On the "Welcome Hurrica........... the "Subscriptions" shown inside the red circle has again stopped working.

It continues to show no matter how many times I click it. 

EDIT: Correction.... Some subscriptions update and others don't.

.


----------



## peribro

It is a shambles! Some pages are loading, others not. Some posts are missing. Here's a screenshot that shows Aldra's post on one of the current threads and it's showing to me as post #20 of 18 yet there are no more posts to see although I know I made one of the missing two! I've seen the same on another thread.

Yes, I could probably clear my cache, my browser history, change my DNS lookup addresses and so on, use a different browser but I shouldn't have to as it's only MHF that's gone t*ts up.


----------



## barryd

The missing posts has nothing to do with anyone's browser. Its a known fault and VS have admitted that to me in an email. They only get fixed sometimes by luck if you post on them or by someone at VS rebuilding the thread which is a manual task I gather which only seems to happen if I email them. There does not appear to have been a permanent fix applied for this as its been going on for weeks.


----------



## VS_Admin

We are working on a permanent fix. In the mean time when it happens we need to run scripts to re align the database tables. 
-Philip


----------



## Penquin

VS_Admin said:


> We are working on a permanent fix. In the mean time when it happens we need to run scripts to re align the database tables.
> -Philip


Does that mean that you are unable to reply to e-mails sent directly to you or requests for passwords as I have so far submitted 2 e-mails direct to you and 6 password requests so that I can attempt to open MHF on a different device......

Is that a temporary problem or a permanent one........?:crying:

I have now find a way of circumventing the password option and managed to log in on a different platform but am still VERY disappointed at the treatment and lack of response to requests for help.


----------

